# Would you live in Los Angeles?



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm just wondering about you want relocating to LA for good reason or something. Please discussion there.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

I would probally live in Long Beach.


----------



## 627 (Aug 17, 2004)

what idiot wouldn't?


----------



## LAuniverse (Dec 25, 2004)

what's the difference between choices 2 and 3 blink?


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

I'd like to live in Los Angeles but I think there's too traffic and smog! :runaway:


----------



## nikko (Jul 23, 2004)

Definately, I think it would be fun for a few years, somewhere in the South west 

btw blink, whats the difference between options 2 and 3 :?


----------



## GlobalJoe (Sep 11, 2004)

NEVER!


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

probably, maybe to visit...

but if I want to live there, I would live in LA's biggest suburb- San diego,


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

LA is an out and out dump, so no.


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

GlobalJoe said:


> NEVER!


Agree!!!! I would never live in USA

--------------------------------KANJI, AHO BAJO


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Definitely. There are some really nice areas in Greater LA I'd surely live in. Santa Monica, Downtown LA, and more!


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Just visit (I probably have second cousins there, like everywhere else but Europe), I'd rather live in San Fransisco though if I had to choose to live in CA.


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

I would like to visit but definetely wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

sure....LA is like another planet. I hate sprawl but I can tolerate LA's for some reason.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Why so many US haters? I just don't get it. I didn't vote for Bush. Be nice to us as we love your countries.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

philadweller said:


> Why so many US haters? I just don't get it. I didn't vote for Bush. Be nice to us as we love your countries.




HA



But anyhoo.....I would live there....but I dont want to live there 


And only in a Mansion.....but there are 100's of other cities on this planet where I would rather live.


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

philadweller said:


> Why so many US haters? I just don't get it. I didn't vote for Bush. Be nice to us as we love your countries.


They aren't making anti-American or anti-Bush comments, they are making anti-LA comments.

Anyway, I voted "Yeah, LA rocks" even though I haven't been there yet! lol


----------



## PC (Dec 11, 2004)

Visit maybe, but not live there. The climate would be too hot for me, I need a winter with snow and cold every year. I also don't find the place that interesting.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

no LA sucks!


----------



## Medo (Apr 7, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Sitback said:


> LA is an out and out dump, so no.


A dump? Southern California has an amazing array of geographical features. LA in itself has some very beautiful areas, like Santa Monica, Malibu, Beverly Hills, and dozens of other wealthy areas. The city has improved a lot since the 1980's, including many areas. I am sure you can't afford to live in this rich dump.


----------



## expat_marla (Feb 22, 2005)

i suppose if i was PAID to live in LA i would.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> I would probally live in Long Beach.


i think that by LA he means like the greater LA area, not just the city


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

PotatoGuy said:


> i think that by LA he means like the greater LA area, not just the city


Yea.... kay:


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

why wouldn't you want to live here? this place has everything you could ever want and everything you need is at arms length


----------



## The anti-cheesehead (Jul 7, 2004)

LA is an "out and out dump"? 

I'd definately live in this "dump" before I'd live in London:


----------



## Dino Domingo (Jan 5, 2005)

L.A. Rocks!! I would definitely live there! But most of what is exciting about L.A. are the things and places associated with the entertainment industry. If it were not for Hollywood, it wouldn't be that interesting.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

The anti-cheesehead, Don't worry so LA isn't dump though.


----------



## Wallbanger (Mar 8, 2005)

You guys are sad and pathetic. Los Angeles is an amazing city and you're complaining about sprawl, traffic, pollution.. take a look at where you're living before you judge Los Angeles! No shit it is polluted, it is bordered to the north and west with Beautiful mountains, it is in a very hot and dry location so it doesnt get much precip so that adds to the smog, and it is home to the USA's largest port. Sure there is traffic, but what city in the world doesnt have traffic? I mean come on, if you dont like traffic, dont by a car! But, living in LA it would be hard to get around without one, so that is why so many people own them. Its not there fault there is pollution, you cant really stop sprawl after it has already been developed, you try kicking middle age Mom's and Dad's out of little bungalow's with their son or daughter! Los Angeles is sprawling because its so big! You cant change something like LA, yes it does have its misperfections, but that is what makes it so unique and different from the rest, people in California arent worried about the pollution, the sprawl the what-not, we're more laid back, we dont need people like you telling us what is wrong with our cities and that our cities are dumps because they arent perfect like New York or Paris. Grow up. we like the way we live, respect that.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Wallbanger said:


> You guys are sad and pathetic. Los Angeles is an amazing city and you're complaining about sprawl, traffic, pollution.. take a look at where you're living before you judge Los Angeles! No shit it is polluted, it is bordered to the north and west with Beautiful mountains, it is in a very hot and dry location so it doesnt get much precip so that adds to the smog, and it is home to the USA's largest port. Sure there is traffic, but what city in the world doesnt have traffic? I mean come on, if you dont like traffic, dont by a car! But, living in LA it would be hard to get around without one, so that is why so many people own them. Its not there fault there is pollution, you cant really stop sprawl after it has already been developed, you try kicking middle age Mom's and Dad's out of little bungalow's with their son or daughter! Los Angeles is sprawling because its so big! You cant change something like LA, yes it does have its misperfections, but that is what makes it so unique and different from the rest, people in California arent worried about the pollution, the sprawl the what-not, we're more laid back, we dont need people like you telling us what is wrong with our cities and that our cities are dumps because they arent perfect like New York or Paris. Grow up. we like the way we live, respect that.


Agree. LA is growing into more LRT, subway and busway/metro rapid since 1990. Just take easy with bad traffic so you will be fine. LA don't have any policies to control on sprawl but LA can have sprawl if want too. Sprawl in LA is only 45 miles but sprawl in Atlanta is too far away than LA.


----------



## The anti-cheesehead (Jul 7, 2004)

Blink182 said:


> The anti-cheesehead, Don't worry so LA isn't dump though.


Oh, I'm not worried. I know LA isn't a dump. There is no way that someone could go to LA and honestly think it is a "dump". The guy from London is just *jealous* because Britain has _nothing_ that is comparable to LA, or California for that matter.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Whether or not you realize it, you have been to LA at least through movies. Wherever I go in LA I get "deja vu". LA is "deja vu" city. Look, there's the high school from "Fast Times at Ridgemont High" and there is the mall from "Valley Girl". LA always seems strangely familiar for first time visitors as it is ultimately exploited through film. I love LA for being experimental and visual. LA has everything except for a real river. I could live there because it still has a frontier spirit.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

Wallbanger said:


> You guys are sad and pathetic. Los Angeles is an amazing city and you're complaining about sprawl, traffic, pollution.. take a look at where you're living before you judge Los Angeles! No shit it is polluted, it is bordered to the north and west with Beautiful mountains, it is in a very hot and dry location so it doesnt get much precip so that adds to the smog, and it is home to the USA's largest port. Sure there is traffic, but what city in the world doesnt have traffic? I mean come on, if you dont like traffic, dont by a car! But, living in LA it would be hard to get around without one, so that is why so many people own them. Its not there fault there is pollution, you cant really stop sprawl after it has already been developed, you try kicking middle age Mom's and Dad's out of little bungalow's with their son or daughter! Los Angeles is sprawling because its so big! You cant change something like LA, yes it does have its misperfections, but that is what makes it so unique and different from the rest, people in California arent worried about the pollution, the sprawl the what-not, we're more laid back, we dont need people like you telling us what is wrong with our cities and that our cities are dumps because they arent perfect like New York or Paris. Grow up. we like the way we live, respect that.


Whoo! i couldn't have said it any better myself. :cheers1:


----------



## Beacon (Mar 14, 2005)

I would live in Southern California for sure, but probably not in LA proper. California is so beautiful, and has the kind of all-season lifestyle that I can appreciate, but for some reason Los Angeles makes me feel sad and lonely. It feels very quiet on the streets because nobody walks anywhere, and if you do walk through the nicer areas, armed private guards in cars stop you to see what you're doing. There are walls everywhere, and the freeways create barriers too. The girls are good-looking though...

It's not that all forumers are anti-American, just that sometimes it can feel as though Americans are oblivious to the fact that other cities around the world do some things much better than the US, like creating urban areas with a more lively sense of community and acceptance.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Beacon said:


> I would live in Southern California for sure, but probably not in LA proper. California is so beautiful, and has the kind of all-season lifestyle that I can appreciate, but for some reason Los Angeles makes me feel sad and lonely. It feels very quiet on the streets because nobody walks anywhere, and if you do walk through the nicer areas, armed private guards in cars stop you to see what you're doing. There are walls everywhere, and the freeways create barriers too. The girls are good-looking though...
> 
> It's not that all forumers are anti-American, just that sometimes it can feel as though Americans are oblivious to the fact that other cities around the world do some things much better than the US, like creating urban areas with a more lively sense of community and acceptance.


Why are you don't want live in LA (city proper)?


----------



## Beacon (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm sorry, I don't understand the question. I thought I explained why. Do you disagree with my definition of LA proper?


----------



## M.Poirot (May 8, 2005)

LA is a great city, but I'd rather visit than live there. I'm happy enough up here in SF. Besides, there are a lot more cities I'd like to live in before LA.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Beacon said:


> I'm sorry, I don't understand the question. I thought I explained why. Do you disagree with my definition of LA proper?


Yeah, I disagree. LA city proper is pretty crowded, traffic and urban friendly.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

M.Poirot said:


> LA is a great city, but I'd rather visit than live there. I'm happy enough up here in SF. Besides, there are a lot more cities I'd like to live in before LA.


reasons?


----------



## M.Poirot (May 8, 2005)

PotatoGuy said:


> reasons?


I thought I stated my reasons. There are cities above LA on my "Rather Live" list.


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

HirakataShi said:


> No. Reason? The LAPD = KKKlansmen with a badge.


lmao


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

We ain't in 90's now.


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

honestly, LA is not the kind of place I would like to live in. I've been to LA twice I am sure there are nice places, but what I have seen was not so appealing. 

It is by far too big for my taste and I don't wanna use a car. Anyway, I was never really fond of beaches and palm trees, so it is not LA's fault


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

i agree, all of the stereotypical LA gang and what not problems were in the early 90's, that time is over. LA is much, much more than just a shithole with graffity, smog and traffic. so many people underestimate LA and don't even really know it, a 7 day trip to LA is no where near enough to really get to know the area (not just the city)


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

PotatoGuy said:


> i agree, all of the stereotypical LA gang and what not problems were in the early 90's, that time is over. LA is much, much more than just a shithole with graffity, smog and traffic. so many people underestimate LA and don't even really know it, a 7 day trip to LA is no where near enough to really get to know the area (not just the city)


Gangs has been decreased since late 1990's.


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

I dont think people think LA is a dump. It just doesnt suit their tastes because you have to drive EVERYWHERE.
LA is beautiful just not my type of place


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Bus - Crazy People
Subway - Goes Nowhere.
Car - Good. But takes forever
Walking - Takes forever and a day
Bike - Only if you hate life
Taxi - Only if you're rich


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

Aquamadoor said:


> Bus - Crazy People
> Subway - Goes Nowhere.
> Car - Good. But takes forever
> Walking - Takes forever and a day
> ...


lol, that is so true. the bus is always ful of freaks. the subway doesn't cover much. it takes forever to get around in a car, especially on the freeway. walking, well no one walks, it would take me approximately 2 years to walk to LA. about bikes, yea i dont c very many ppl w/ bikes, only ppl that bike for a hobby or hobos sumtimes. taxi's are very expensive and are just as bad as driving yourself


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm not worried about the gangs. I'm worried about the LAPD.


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

if only they never got rid of the old red car rail system in LA...


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

I wasn't sure whether to pick choice 2 or 3 as they seem to be the same, so I picked choice 2.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

djm19 said:


> if only they never got rid of the old red car rail system in LA...


they should build a new rail system over it. the space is still there, the old tracks are now just like sand belts running through the city, they should just build a track over it. it'd be cool if we got a decent rail system here


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

if LA weren't too expensive and less prone to earthquakes, i would consider it...cool city.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

LA is expensive? I didn't know that


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

LA is fine but I prefer SanDiego!


----------



## Skopie (Jan 17, 2005)

I hate driving, so for that reason L.A wouldn't be a good choice. If I had to live anywhere on the west coast it would be San Francisco, seems much smaller and more managable than L.A, and alot friendlier.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

Aquamadoor said:


> LA is expensive? I didn't know that



it isn't expensive? you're there...how much does a one bedroom apt. go for ?


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

PotatoGuy said:


> they should build a new rail system over it. the space is still there, the old tracks are now just like sand belts running through the city, they should just build a track over it. it'd be cool if we got a decent rail system here


Yeah but the problem is that since most of LA area is nothing but suburban sprawl, you still need a car to reach anywhere from those stops.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

jmancuso said:


> it isn't expensive? you're there...how much does a one bedroom apt. go for ?


It's about $700 for studio and $900 for one bedroom apt. 

Just go check on Westside Rental, it's cheaper than apartment.com


----------



## fk310 (Sep 11, 2003)

Los Angeles is alright. It grows on you. Coming from San Francisco, I went to UCLA and lived in LA for five years. Initially, I felt it lacked culture and was too materialistic. Also, it didn't have the atmosphere of a truly exciting urban culture like SF has. However, LA has a lot to offer once you get to know where to look. Though the traffic and the geographic size of the city is a constant headache.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I would never live in U.S.A.
Sorry!


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Not my type of city. I doubt I'll ever leave Chicago anyways.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

bitxofo said:


> I would never live in U.S.A.
> Sorry!


y not?


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

jmancuso said:


> it isn't expensive? you're there...how much does a one bedroom apt. go for ?


Where I live they go from about $900-$1500. In places like Newport beach a 1 bedroom can go for $3000 or more


----------



## caleb1981 (Jan 7, 2005)

LA's vegetation is an eyesore, but its a great place to live to escape the cold weather of the North and the humidity of the East. I wouldn't be surprised if LA one day surpassed NYC as the largest metropolitan area in the United States. LAs skyline needs to grow so that it can be compared with Chicago and NYC.


----------



## LAWestsideStory (Apr 1, 2006)

Leaving LA in 6 months, Moving to New York City. Sorry to say this LA SUCKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## archy_ (Nov 18, 2006)

LA is polluted like Beijing, perverted like Vegas and fake like Pamela... and too many cars out there...In California I prefer San Diego and San Francisco !


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

No thanks...


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Yes LAWestsideStory, you've repeatedly expressed your distaste for Los Angeles. Enjoy life in NYC, I hear the weather there is just splendid.  

Now to address the question. Being a native Angeleno, obviously I love my city and would rather live here than anywhere else in the world though I'd consider other US cities such as San Francisco, New York City, Boston, Seattle, and Washington, DC. 

Here's what I love about Los Angeles and why I would not want to live anywhere else.

-Quite possibly the best weather
-Located in the mighty State of California
-Largest city in California (by far)
-Largest metro in California (by far)
-One of the three most important/influential/global/hip/cultured US cities
-Most diverse geographic landscape (mountains, beaches, deserts, forests, palm trees)---(in no other city in the US can one go skiing in the mountains and later that day go to the beach and lay out in the sun in 75 degree weather)---so in that sense, I can have anything 
-Easy access to other great destinations such as Las Vegas, San Diego, Santa Barbara, Arizona
-Sits on the Pacific Ocean and open to the rest of the world (Asia, Hawaii, Australia, French Polynesia) via ship
-Fastest growing region in the US
-US city with the most potential (already an Alpha world city yet it can become so much more)
-LA County and its status of having the highest concentration of millionaires (by far)
-Expanding rail
-Growing Downtown
-International hub of pop culture
-Major hub of film, tv, music, science, contemporary art, fashion, theater, trade, etc.
-Entertainment capital of the world 
-Most important port in the US especially once you add Long Beach


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

So you resurrected a 6 month old thread just to say how much you dislike LA? Pretty troll-like behaviour if you ask me :sly:


----------

